# 2010 Porsche GT3 MKII by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Booked for a complete new car prep and paint correction, car is driven almost daily.










Wheels and tires first. Porsche carbon ceramic brakes = no wheel cleaner. Some pH car shampoo mixed in a bucket was all that was needed. Tires/wheel wells scrubbed as well.










Removing dealership dressing from tires










Car was prepped at the dealer and wearing some kind of wax or glaze which needed to be completely stripped

Started with a pre-soak using diluted Optimum powerclean










Followed by foaming with CG citrus wash + Dawn










Lastly the 2 bucket wash with a lambswool mitt and CG citrus shampoo as well










Used the electric blower to blow out the crevices and wheels










Some shots of the defects in sunlight

RIDS + holograms










Water etch on the film, entire front hood has clear film as front bumper










A piece of tar on the film which tried to be removed left a 1 inch long gouge of scratches










Up close










Brought inside for claying, paint only... do not clay clear film as you can seriously marr it.










Clay after passenger door










After claying I prepped the car for correction using IPA mixture, again took caution on the film and opted not to use any IPA as the alcohol can dry out the plastic

Paint treated with IPA/water for prep and after each polishing stage..










For wiping down film I like final inspection, slick enough not to mar yet does a fine job cleaning without adding any real protection (which is what you want for prep and post polishing)










After taping up trim and badges I measured the paint, standard readings, no dangerously low areas










Onto correction, started with the hood clear film and the scratches. Taped off the one area which needed extra work, then taped up all edges and lines where the film ends










Up close of the cluster










Some of the deeper marks showing through










As most of you know I prefer using a DA machine on film, I began correcting this area with the DA, cutting pad and M105 even after several passes only minor marks were removed.

I opted to use a 3" pad on the rotary with the same combo and overloaded the pad with M105 liquid to keep the heat down and reduce the cut of the pad just a tad as to not burn the film. After 2 hits with the combo I was able to cut out a good bit more defect from the spot. The deeper marks would not budge short of wetsanding.

Although not 100% it was lightened quite a bit...



















After the spot compounding was done I moved back to DA machine to clean up the rest of the film, this was a 3 step process.

As for people say that you CANNOT improve gloss on clear film heres a bit of proof...

White polishing pad after a 2x2 area, you would be surprised how much dirt is pulled out of the plastic when polishing. I changed out the pad 4 times to keep working clean. I moved onto the finish stage only when my pads showed clean foam after polishing.










All finished










Moving onto the rest of the car I used the rotary for both cutting and finishing.

Passenger door correction shots

50/50 left side shows the holograms left by the dealer










Close ups using halogen and the Fenix TK40 LED

Haze before










After polishing










50/50 difference in clarity and a hologram split in 2










Cleaning up after compounding










Working rear wing area, lots of tight spaces took a bit of time to get perfect

Light compoudning










Finishing, switched up to the 3" pad to get in between the two ducts




























Taillights before










After










Polishing front fender










After all correction and polishing was done I began the jeweling step




























Wing after jeweling










Gave the car a last IPA wipedown and pulled it out in the sun to inspect my work, no LSP applied

Sun shots...



















No more rids or holograms



















Back inside for the rest of the detail. LSP was powerlock x 2 topped with Collinite 915 for maximum protection. Tires dressed and wheels sealed



















Polished out the doorjambs then applied powerlock sealant



















50/50 trunk area plastics treated with 303










Sealed hood jambs with AJT



















Interior did not need much work. Alcantara treated for protection, all plastics treated with 303 etc. 303 Fabric guard put on the carpets










Engine compartment cleaned










Front spoiler treated, 50/50 before and after



















Finished shots... it came damn close but the rain held off




























Not bad for silver




























High altitude photography, :headbang:










Low altitude photography, :headbang:




























Inside for the final wipedown using DI water























































I saved 2 favorites for last



















Time spent: 20hrs

Video walkaround






Thanks for looking :thumb:*


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

really impressive work on the clear film :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Very very nice mate fantastic detail and pictures!:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

top top work


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dave, simply put : :doublesho Stunning !!! 

Front spoiler treated, 50/50 : what did you treat it with ??? 

Amazing job, truly epic and I have to believe the owner was over the moon. 

Awesome !!

Respect from all at Team Face :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb and its always a pleasure to read your posts. :thumb:

Im waiting for a Gt3 detail 4 ever...and ever


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Dave, simply put : :doublesho Stunning !!!
> 
> Front spoiler treated, 50/50 : what did you treat it with ???
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. Front spoiler was done with a product that will be out very soon, water based yet very durable.



Racer said:


> Superb and its always a pleasure to read your posts. :thumb:
> 
> Im waiting for a Gt3 detail 4 ever...and ever


I feel the same about a GT2, just love RWD turbos


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

another masterclass!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Another truely amazing detail and a brilliant write up


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic work, photography and presentation as per usual Dave, this time on one of my favourite cars. Good to see you're keeping busy!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work.... noticed you seem to use an extension on the rotary in most details.... where did you get it from?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

WX51 TXR said:


> Fantastic work, photography and presentation as per usual Dave, this time on one of my favourite cars. Good to see you're keeping busy!


Thanks Rich, much appreciated. Blessed to say I am staying very busy this summer :thumb:



-Mat- said:


> nice work.... noticed you seem to use an extension on the rotary in most details.... where did you get it from?


That extension came with my metabo rotary, I did not buy it separately I just use it on my other two machines as well.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a great looking porsche - top job


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome work there


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

dsms said:


> That extension came with my metabo rotary, I did not buy it separately I just use it on my other two machines as well.


ah........... I assume you can purchase them? Gonna have a look on the bay I think


----------



## Woteva (Mar 9, 2010)

Simply awesome and great write up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Looks fantastic in the afters, great attention to detail.

Simply love the latest GT2's and GT3's.


----------



## jonny157 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fingers crossed for a lottery win tonight  that looks stunning mate


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Amazing work and car.


----------



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful work, and a great car!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great write up and great pictures - really enjoyed reading it. 

Thanks for sharing :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Amazing work on a fantastic car. My favourite part of this detail is the wheels and tires. They look amazing now!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

woodymbr said:


> Amazing work on a fantastic car. My favourite part of this detail is the wheels and tires. They look amazing now!


Thanks!


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

stunning work mate, love the rear of that car


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Impressive work and fantastic results!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice work

Car looks sweet now

:thumb:


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 5, 2009)

GREAT write-ups! And fantastic detail!


----------



## SJake (Apr 16, 2010)

Great Job! :argie:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Tom Newton said:


> stunning work mate, love the rear of that car


Me too :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Superb work - can I just ask what you used on the front spoiler as that looks really black now.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Wow, I love these machines! Which model Flex is that?
Thanks, Phil


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Great work and writeup.


----------



## S3-DAVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

great work there.

absolutely loving the car too.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing job done! Very professional and thorough!


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow lovely!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job Dave :thumb:

Mario


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Top work there great car to


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Nanolex said:


> Amazing job done! Very professional and thorough!


Much appreciated... when can I test out some of that Nanolex ?


----------



## Thorpy (Oct 7, 2008)

Stunning! love the gt3.


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome detail!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

dsms said:


> Much appreciated... when can I test out some of that Nanolex ?


I hope we'll get the distribution sorted very shortly! I'll keep your request in mind!


----------



## newsabloke (Sep 3, 2009)

Amazing work and I love the car.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work, I look forward to seeing the new trim product, a C4 rival?


----------



## MilanoChris (May 27, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------

